# 73 from North Escambia River



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lots of fun, but a full days work, lot of movin around catchin a few here then a few there. Earthworms with slip corks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

and they say flatheads are eating all the bream


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow,nice. I would have quit around 15-20 for eating purpose,about the same for bait to. Have fun cleaning all them lil buggers :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> and they say flatheads are eating all the bream


yea thats not happening...


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

How far north does one have to go to get into bream like that? Good job!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Now that's a good days work!


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am taking my sister on a bream fishing trip on Escambia Fri. morning. I was thinking of using crickets, but after your pics, I may get some worms!! Nice report thanks.I usually bassfish only, so bream fishing will be a trip back in time for me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Crickets are great for Bluegills, but I've been taught that Shellcrackers don't like them and prefer Earthworms, Bluegills prefer crickets, and don't mind an earthworm...soooo I fish with earthworms. Now Earthworms come 22 for $3.50. I bait with a half a worm (sometimes 1/3) so that's about fifty baits for $3.50, but, they are so tough I can catch at least two fish on the same worm. These were all caught North of Sandy Landing, and after lunch today... all 73 will have been consumed!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Crickets are great for Bluegills, but I've been taught that Shellcrackers don't like them and prefer Earthworms, Bluegills prefer crickets, and don't mind an earthworm...soooo I fish with earthworms. Now Earthworms come 22 for $3.50. I bait with a half a worm (sometimes 1/3) so that's about fifty baits for $3.50, but, they are so tough I can catch at least two fish on the same worm. These were all caught North of Sandy Landing, and after lunch today... all 73 will have been consumed!


This is true, but sometimes they just don't want a worm so it's nice to have both baits. If you can get some catalpa worms you can use half a worm for about 50 bream.


----------

